# Findbugs meldet zu viele fehlende Libraries



## ÂbraXø5 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich nutze Hudson 1.337 und das Violationsplugin
dort habe ich findbugs konfiguriert.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass findbugs viele Bibliotheken nicht findet.


```
violations:

findbugs:
 [findbugs] Executing findbugs from ant task
 [findbugs] Running FindBugs...
 [findbugs] The following classes needed for analysis were missing:

                        [Liste der fehlenden Klassen]

 [findbugs] Missing classes: 220
```

Kann mir Jmd. sagen wie man die Anzahl reduzieren kann?
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Viele Grüße,
Abra


----------

